# Best Utility Knife?



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

all of them...for the right person


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The one that you find the most comfortable in your hand.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JBC1 said:


> So many choices, what's best?


None.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

The one with the newest blade in it


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*best utility knife*

The one you can find is usually the choice for me


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I like the pretty color ones.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have been using the red one at the top for a while and really like it.
http://www.tajimatool.com/products/snapblade/rh_single_blade/view.php?page=all


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I like this one


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Lennox Gold


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> Lennox Gold


Agree


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Works great for me.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the Lennox gold. Its got a huge handle on it. If i have to cut a full sheet of rock I can reach over it all the way to the floor to score the back side of it. Im an inch short with any other knife  It dosent sit nice in my back pocet or pouch though. I bought a dewalt folding knife with a belt clip and i think its the best fit for me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This is all I ever really need. It goes with me everywhere.










WTF do you guys do that you need a razor knife? Install carpet or something?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Has blade storage, quick blade change and the blades don't pop out like the $5 husky's do


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, do you mean 'fixed' or 'folding?'

90% of the time I use a folding one. I really liked the original, chiep Sheffield, but have since changed over to a larger model from Lowes, mainly because the Lowes model has a belt clip.

When I KNOW I'm going to be doing a lot of cutting, out comes the fixed version. I really like the Irwin, with the Lenox coming in a close second. Why do I have two? Different blades; the different handles make it easy to tell them apart.

Here are my criteria for such knives:
1) Easy to use;
2) Protect the blade;
3) Bright color, easy to find;
4) Able to replace blade without using tools; and
5) Takes standard blades.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the Stanley classic


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Lennox Gold












That's the one I use. That little wire stripper thing is perfect for doing Cat5e/6, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

The big olfa with the black blades.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

I have had this one for awhile it's by far my favorite 








Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I am going to try one of these.. only because the design of the one I have now hasn't changed in (25)+ years..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I might try that Irwin. I've got their "quick-change" version and it seems neat and all, but after a fair bit of use the blade starts pulling loose.

The only requirement I have for a utility knife is I gotta be able to swap blades without a screwdriver.

-John


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I am partial to the Stanley 99E, but only because it is cheap and the name reminds me of the Savage 99 rifle.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Buck 110 or the Klein equivalent. Safety man won't tolerate a regular box knife


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the greenlee knife is pretty good but the serrated blades suck


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lennox sucks.. Now that I've got that off my chest. I like the Irwin folders with clip when I can find them. Barring that, any utility knife that has a clip so I can clip it to my bib pockets will work.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ANY of those knives in this thread with serrated blades would be crap. Those things suck. I was told they work great on tar shingles though.


----------

